

AngelList Reversed: VCs/Angels - Entrepreneurs - freshfunk

Paul Graham has his Request for Startups. It's quite often that I hear that VCs/angels have great ideas that they would like entrepreneurs to work on but can't find people to work on them.<p>Is there currently a service that fits this need?<p>I imagine if you had a service like AngelList, but reversed, it would be quite popular. For example, entrepreneurs who are interested in this could sign up indicate their areas of interest and specialty.<p>Angels could then sign up, create an RFS, and push it to people they think are best suited to execute on such ideas. The service could help angels find the best matches for their ideas and get the conversation started.<p>It would be great for both parties. For entrepreneurs, they know they'd be working on an idea that at least someone is very interested in funding. For angels, they can have people pursue what they think are great ideas and create that initial relationship with the entrepreneurs.<p>Perhaps this is a feature that could be folded into AngelList.
======
naval
I don't think it'd work. Great founders are usually passionate about their
business and have been thinking about the problem for a long time. It's
unlikely that an "idea from the outside" would be well absorbed or by the
right kind of person. Ideas are a dime a dozen anyway. It's all execution.

